# rose lake access?



## slayer (Apr 5, 2009)

I wanted to go to rose lake this week. I don't know where to park. I know it's a mile walk or so. Just curious on what would be the easiest way to get to the lake. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can pay a couple dollar fee to get into the campground and you can drive down pretty close to the lake. Otherwise there is a marked parking lot for the lake but it's a bit of a hike.


----------



## slayer (Apr 5, 2009)

So you just pay a few bucks to park down there? And do u know what the name of the campground is?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

off 374 has parking but a long walk in....the lake is right behind the swimming pool in the camp grounds off 664 ....not sure what it would cost if anything or if even allowed to without camping


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was there a couple times last year. We did the long walk once. It's a nice hike but questionable if you have a lot of gear or plan to stay the day. It's the campground at hocking hills state park. We stopped and asked about access and they'll let you in the campground with a day pass for $2 or $3 a person. Used to camp there when I was a kid and the lake gets a lot more pressure than it used to for sure. That being said, I have caught some decent bass and cats out of there. I always did good in the early morning with floating rapalas. Good luck!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Enter the campground from SR 664. Stop at the drive thru office, and ask for a fishing pass. No charge this year to park at the primitive camping area beyond the pool, which is up the hill from the dam. hop


----------

